# Exit Signs in Mechanical and Equipment Rooms



## mia (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a question about exit signs in penthouses, chiller rooms, primary/substation rooms, etc. Sometimes people use unoccupied building service areas for storage or small work areas. Are exit signs required on the doors? In some facilities I see them and some I don't.

Thanks, Mia


----------



## steveray (Dec 13, 2012)

Usually.......exit signs are not required until 2 exits from the space are required.....


----------



## cda (Dec 13, 2012)

some designers throw them all over the place, even though they may not be needed

I look at the exceptions and the room I am in to decide if I think there needs to be one


----------



## Mac (Dec 13, 2012)

If the O/L is less than 50, no "Exit" sign is required :

BCNYS - 1011.1 Where required. Exits and exit access doors shall be marked by an approved exit sign readily visible from any direction of egress travel. Access to exits shall be marked by readily visible exit signs in cases where the exit or the path of egress travel is not immediately visible to the occupants. Exit sign placement shall be such that no point in an exit access corridor is more than 100 feet (30 480 mm) or the listed viewing distance for the sign, whichever is less, from the nearest visible exit sign.

Exceptions:

1. 	Exit signs are not required in rooms or areas which require only one exit or exit access.


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 13, 2012)

2006, 2009  & 2012 Editions, IBC, Section 1011.1.

.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 13, 2012)

Life Safety Code

Exit signs are visible when the path to the exit is *not readily apparent.* Signs are adequately lit and have letters that are 4 or more inches high (or 6 inches high if externally lit).

Ultimately this comes down to what hazards there are in the mechanical space and how challenging it would be to get out in an emergency.

Most regular-sized mechanical spaces probably would not require exit signs, but if there are obstructions to easy egress.....


----------



## mia (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you Mark Handler, Globe Tekker, Mac, CDA and steveray-all for your responses! Very helpful as always


----------



## mia (Dec 14, 2012)

oops Globe Trekker


----------

